# Extraordinary Toroidal Vortices , no I didnt know either?..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Watch on full screen for best effect..


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

loved the dolphin ones..


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

Magic 8O


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm forever blowing bubbles.............................


Astonishing


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Super, smashing great.

Dave p


----------

